# Please Consider Supporting Patrick



## Semper Fidelis

I'm trying to figure out how to get this link into the sidebar so we can support a person in need right now. Please see the following link: https://www.gofundme.com/askmrreligion

Please pray for our brother in Christ. Suffering is a part of this sin-curse life but some of us suffer more than others and carry a heavier burden. Please pray that the Lord will provide strength during this time and if you have the ability to provide some relief right now then please consider supporting Patrick.

Reactions: Like 13 | Praying 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange

So very thankful for Patrick, who tirelessly serves here and elsewhere, and especially now for his loving care of his dear wife. Let's support him with our prayers and, as able, with our pocketbooks. 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 5


----------



## psycheives

Thank you for this post and opportunity to help a brother. <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark

Bumping this.
I encourage you to read his latest update.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lynnie

Can you please post a snail mail addy? It can be to your church if you do not want to put it out here. Some of us don't like online banking. Sorry about the car.

Btw, as soon as you hit 66 you can collect SS and there is no penalty for earned income. Hang in there. I'd like to send something but it has to be snail mail.


----------



## Pergamum

Thanks for arranging this! A great use of the PB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak

I'm sure for many the end of the month is a particularly constrained time financially. The same may be true for Patrick as well. If you're able to, this would probably be a good time to contribute, and definitely to consider how you could contribute in October.


----------



## ccravens

Wondering if there is a way to use Paypal on my end. Can't find it on the site..


----------



## NaphtaliPress

You can send it direct by using send money on Paypal. PM me for the email address for Patrick.


----------



## Pergamum

Any news or update how his bills are doing?


----------



## py3ak

This is the most recent update from his Go Fund Me page:

"The end of the month is most trying for me. The mailbox becomes full with bills that I have to prioritize. Sophie's Choices abound. Please continue to remember me in your prayers."

https://www.gofundme.com/askmrreligion


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Patrick is making this considerable offer for not much coin below; see his latest update; things still tough and end of month tough.
Over the years I have collected useful thoughts, commentaries, and related materials for each of the 66 books of the Bible. It occurred to me that I could perhaps exchange these resources for some actual cash to help me along in my continued struggles.

If you would like to have all these materials, I will provide you with a link to my Google Drive wherein you can download the entire folder and sub-folders. The "Commentaries" folder contains nearly 500MB of materials, 523 files in 66 sub-folders. It is a mixed bag of theological content related to each book of the Bible that I think you may find useful.

If you want to have access to them, you can Paypal $30 to me using this email address: message Ask Mr. Religion for the email. Just add a note when you submit at Paypal that you are wanting the "Commentaries" folder access and I will send a link out to you.

I am just trying to escape just being a mendicant by offering something of value for your kindness and generosity.

If this initial offering bears fruit, I will offer up other items in my 6.6 GB Theologos folder, which contains 9,223 files of theological materials I have created, collected, and maintained for over 30 years.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad 1


----------



## py3ak

I think I can up the ante on Patrick's generous offer by observing that the Lord loves a cheerful giver, and that if God has so loved us, we also ought to love one another. This would be a great time to give, if you are able to do so.


----------



## py3ak

Bumping this thread once again, as our brother has an ongoing need. His own health is feeling the strain, and his wife has been especially unwell. If you are able to help, please do so.

https://www.gofundme.com/askmrreligion


----------



## NaphtaliPress

bump.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Things are dire as this report indicates so please keep Patrick and his family in prayer and help out if you may.
https://www.gofundme.com/askmrreligion
This past Sabbath day was debilitating to me. The wife was suffering much all day and I spent the day in watchful diligence and care of her needs. My soul is troubled, my spirit low. Prayer comes fitfully, relying upon the Spirit to say the words I cannot express. Restful sleep is elusive.

I wonder often how much more I am able to bear. The real estate vultures seeking to grab up my home continue to pester me by phone and flyers taped to my doors...a public shaming of a sort. My neighbor wonders what it going on. I have notes on the doors asking to be left in peace, but this does not stop the "money lenders" from their mission.

The pharmacy calls to let me know many prescriptions are ready for pickup. Decisions are now quite simple, yet stark: food on the table or medicines in the mouth. Like many an old person, rationing medicines, cutting pills in half, has become commonplace, along with daily diets of cheap frozen dinners and dry cereals.

Visits to the mailbox are dreaded. Dunning notices and "offers" of dubious natures abound. Screening the phone calls from the vultures, tens per day, has become a normal routine.

I bury myself in Scripture, or the mundane activities that prevent me from becoming morbid. I remain resilient through it all, knowing Who is at work in my life. I see this in evidence from the kindness of those of you remembering me in your prayers and your generosity. Each gesture or word of encouragement lifts me up for a time. Thank you for this, brothers and sisters.​


----------



## TheOldCourse

Is Patrick's local diaconate involved? I was thinking of bringing his need up to my own church's diaconate but if they did something they may wish to touch base with them.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I have info, see the link, as I was checking with our deacons as well if there is anything we can do. The local church has helped but if I'm not sharing too much Patrick says they are over extended and more are in need than just him, so he's not asking for more (that was mid November though). Here is the Deaconate contact: http://www.dpc-pca.org/staff/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeeD

Thanks for the update on his church's involvement in supporting him. That is always a good question to ask. May the Lord continue to uphold our brother and provide for him according to His infinite ability.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Latest update (from https://www.gofundme.com/askmrreligion). "I am overwhelmed by the support and kindness that has been extended to me. I quite literally did not think I would be able to make it through the holidays. But, the providence of God was kind to me at this time, working through others like you all on my behalf. I begin each day wondering, "Is today the day that I just give up?" This seems maudlin, but it focuses my attention on the things that matter. Each day is precious and facing it as if it were the last day of my life lifts my spirits such that my tendency towards depression is lessened.

I have contracted a terrible toothache this past week. Treating it with Ambusol to lessen the pain. Extraction is out of the question in my current circumstances. I once had to pull my one of my own tooths while in the Vietnam jungle, and if it comes to that, I am prepared to repeat the experience. The pain has reduced my online participation in social circles. They say a toothache can drive a person mad, yet I have been diligent to keep the pain medicine applied often. Thankfully, today things are less painful and I am hoping it was just some infection in the molar that is on the mend. The added benefit is that I am much less hungry and can afford to lose the weight. 

My wife's wounds from her fall three weeks ago have subsided. I have been at her bedside treating her face three times daily with ice packs. Her rest has become less fitful. She awoke a few times and the woman who makes me want to be a better man every day smiled and laughed as I made some fun of her swollen face. A moonpie I lovingly kissed while she protested joyfully. Thanks be to God!"

I cannot know what the future holds for me. I am simply grateful that I am able to say "I am still here, Lord, by your gracious providence."

Reactions: Like 2 | Praying 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Latest update from Patrick. The gofundme is here.
Thanks be to God that the medical bills ($10,000+) for my wife's recent fall were mostly covered by Medicare. She is almost completely healed now, with little pain and evidence of her fall. It looks like I will be on the hook for less than $500 for the entire episode.

Of course, $500 may as well be $5,000, given my current situation, but I cannot complain. My dear wife is on the mend and there appear to be no lasting after effects of her fall. God's abundance is being shared with me through your support and His good providences.

It is terrible that just about any visit to an emergeny room nowadays means a $10K expenditure. For the elderly, these expenses often mean the difference between putting food on the table, foregoing medicine prescriptions, or bankkruptcy. One of my wife's prescriptions requires a co-pay exceeding $300. This, even with prescription coverage, and GoodRX coupons (goodrx.com). If you are elderly, you likely do what I am compelled to do, that is, skip days between dosages or cut pills in half to extend the time between refills.

My birthday is approaching, on Super Bowl Sunday no less. It is one of those milestones that drive my day-to-day existence now, in hope to be present in uplifted spirit on the day, despair sent to the distance. For someone who strictly ahderes to the Sabbath Day as a day set aside for the Lord, these intersections with secular events, are of no consequence. I will spend the day as I spend all Sabbath Days, resting in the Lord and in His grip.

Brothers and sisters, please continue to lift up prayers for me when you are so provoked. Your prayers are in the ordaining of God, that God has as much ordained His people's prayers as anything else He has ordained, and when we pray we are producing links in the chain of ordained facts. God decrees that we should pray—we pray; God decrees that we shall be answered—the answer comes to us. Such is the wonder and blessing of our praying.​

Reactions: Praying 2


----------



## py3ak

Bumping this thread again. Our brother still needs prayer and support, as his home is now lost to him, per the latest update:

My home was auctioned off today. I have a few weeks to vacate the home I have lived in for over thirty years.

Don't know what my next steps will be. May move to my Stepfather's home in Tennessee. Just cannot bring myself to think about these major life changes when just getting food on the table is more pressing.

I am shaken, stressed, and anxious. Nevertheless, I trust in the Lord who gives and takes away. Blessed be His name.

Please pray for me. You have all been so kind to me throughout these ordeals. I ask that you extend your patience with me a wee bit longer.​https://www.gofundme.com/askmrreligion

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## deleteduser99

My heart sank this morning when I read this. Lord, deliver our brother from this trial! Still praying.

Reactions: Amen 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Latest update from Patrick. Please continue in prayer for him and his family as they face this difficulty. If you are inclined and able, see the gofundme at this link. https://www.gofundme.com/askmrreligion
Thank you for all your well wishes and generosity extended towards me. You have made it possible for me to persevere. The loss of my home has brought me very low. I am at my wits end at present. The weekend looms large as I try to determine what my next steps will be.

I have been given about three weeks to vacate my home of over thirty years, find new living arrangements, lest I wind up in a homeless shelter.

Having prevailed upon your kindness for so many months, I hesitate to ask for it again and run the risk of raising up your anger towards me for my follies that have placed me in this predicament. There is no one to blame for my situation other than myself. God's providence is sometimes difficult; I trust in His wisdom and plans for me and mine. Your actions are part of His means for His plans for me. I ask that you pray for me that God's will be made plain.

In addition to my Go Fund Me campaign (see link in my posts below), if you are so provoked by the Spirit to extend charity towards me, you can do so via my Pay Pal account: amr AT askmrreligion DOT com (replace AT with @ and DOT with a period leaving no spaces in the result). Pay Pal monies are received very quickly and this will aid me in my efforts to find a place to live forthwith.

I have set my sights towards the future, hopeful and resolute. I look forward to a year from now looking back on what was the bleakest time in my life and rejoicing that the Lord of Mercies kept me in His grip.​


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Latest updated from Patrick. Please be in prayer that the need of a place to stay be met and for peace of mind as this great trial continues. The gofundme is at this link. You can also payal him direct at amr at askmrreligion.com


No sleep at all last night. Have been overcome with panic as the time to vacate my home looms near. Paralysis accompanies the panic, much like a deer in headlights. I've been trying to negotiate some deals with various storage companies so I can get everything but the essentials stored away. These businesses all want lots of cash for storage space. For that matter, I do not even know where we will be going to stay afterwards.​
My stream of consciousness notwithstanding, writing things down is a means of calming me a wee bit. I am a mess right now.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Smeagol

Does any one have any updates on @Ask Mr. Religion? I have not seen much activity from him, nor been notified of any updates from GoFundMe. I find this a bit concerning, considering Patrick's normal online activity level.

P.S. If anyone has an update, please provide it. If you don't, please take a few to pray (and/or donate) on behalf of our brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner

I don’t know how but I had missed those last few updates. Praying for them and planning to contribute to Patrick’s Go Fund Me (edit: will use his PayPal account which is immediate) as much as possible.


----------



## ZackF

If the timeline he described in a later entry is still correct, he is going through a move and getting settled in a new place.


----------

